# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  دانلود Crystal Reports For Visual Studio 2012

## pcseven

همانطور که میدانید از نسخه 2010 ویژوال استدیو به بعد، کریستال ریپورت می بایست بصورت جداگانه دریافت و نصب شود.
نسخه مربوط به ویژوال استدیو 2012 که به تازگی منتشر شده به دلیل تحریم های ایالات متحده علیه ایران، بصورت مستقیم از سایت SAP قابل دریافت نیست.
به همین منظور یک mirror تهیه کردم که می توانید از مسیر زیر آنرا دریافت نمایید.

*لینک دانلود:

crforvs_13_0_5.exe

حجم: 290.25 مگابایت*

----------


## sasan9

واقعا ممنون ولی اگه میشد روی یه اپلود سنتر خوب اپلودش کنیدخیلی بهتر بود خیلی سرعت دانلودش پایینه ، بازم ممنون

----------


## fakhravari

سایت سافت گزر زدش.

----------

